# Knee arthroscopy convert to open



## MNovoselatz (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello- I have a case where the physician performed chondroplasty in both the patella and medial compartments. While in the medial, he found the medial retinaculum to have significant laxity, so he decided to perform an open reconstruction. He cut the ligament and did a pants-over-vest repair. If the scope were diagnostic, I know that would be bundled in the 27420, but since a chondroplasty was done in the patellar compartment before the decision to change to open was made, can I also code 29877? I'm going back and forth on this one. I also have coded the V diagnosis for conversion to open procedure.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## lanngomez (Oct 6, 2010)

*arthorscopic knee converted to open*

Hi, I just had a similar situation, diagnostic knee arthoroscopy with debridement converted
to open reduction & internal fixation of left tibial spine. I coded both procedures,
27540 and 29870 I did not use the V code converted to open.
I would love your feed back.
Laurie


----------



## Bella Cullen (Oct 6, 2010)

MNovoselatz said:


> Hello- I have a case where the physician performed chondroplasty in both the patella and medial compartments. While in the medial, he found the medial retinaculum to have significant laxity, so he decided to perform an open reconstruction. He cut the ligament and did a pants-over-vest repair. If the scope were diagnostic, I know that would be bundled in the 27420, but since a chondroplasty was done in the patellar compartment before the decision to change to open was made, can I also code 29877? I'm going back and forth on this one. I also have coded the V diagnosis for conversion to open procedure.
> 
> Thank you for any help!



With the info that I have to go by, I would code this as: 
29877 for arthroscopic patella chondroplasty compartment
In the 27405-27409 range for open medial ligament repair or depending on documentation for the medial procedure also look at codes 27403 and 27428.

And just for future reference if doc was doing a arthroscopic procedure but couldn't finish that procedure arthoscopically and decided to do it open, you just code for the open procedure. 

Hope that helps.


----------

